# Kiba no Tabishounin - The Arms Peddler



## Nightwish (Jul 7, 2011)

*The Arms Peddler​**By Kyouichi (Author) and Night Owl (Artist)​*​


			
				Summary said:
			
		

> The world has become a desolate, lawless land where bandits roam free, innocent people suffer and demons lurk around every corner. Sona Yuki is traveling with his family when they are attacked by bandits and his entire family is murdered and he is left with a snake mark on his hand. As he is about to die, a women comes up to him and gives him an option: continue to live in this harsh environment or die peacefully now. Yuki chooses life and Garami, the woman, gives him a second chance at life in exchange for his servitude. Garami is a weapons merchant and a gun for hire that travels from town to town for clients. Yuki sees how brutal and unforgiving this world can truly be.





			
				Genre said:
			
		

> Action / Adventure / Drama/  Seinen



*Read Online*​
This series is quickly becoming one of my favorite manga to read.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 7, 2011)

*Sample pages*


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2011)

The artwork looks impressive, I'll give this a shot.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 7, 2011)

Weak male lead? Do not want.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 7, 2011)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Weak male lead? Do not want.



He's not really weak for a 12 year old kid. In a post-apocalyptic world with zombies, demons, alien type creatures, and lycans.  He's doing an okay job.

He'll have his moments of usefulness in the next few chapters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2011)

where I can read this online?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> where I can read this online?



Nowhere, non of the online readers have it up for some reason. Mangafox had it up for a short time, now it's gone from there as well.

Downloading it is the only way to read it for now.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

it's great, so... there's more?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 31, 2011)

You can read it online now at the usual places.

And OC scans has release their version of Arms Peddler.

*Chapters: 01-11*


----------



## haegar (Aug 5, 2011)

thank you for the thread and for promoting it via set, looks very promising gonna treat myself first couple of chaps tonight 

since you already have read, overall, which scan should I go with, Otaku or blackrock joint? I noticed otaku has bigger filesize but from some single page shots I found posted I see an annoying overuse of blur in the cleans ... how about translation?

edit. mh so otaku had trans excluice first but BR stole it and Otaku was planning to drop it? so did they drop it after ch11?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 5, 2011)

haegar said:


> thank you for the thread and for promoting it via set, looks very promising gonna treat myself first couple of chaps tonight
> 
> since you already have read, overall, which scan should I go with, Otaku or blackrock joint? I noticed otaku has bigger filesize but from some single page shots I found posted I see an annoying overuse of blur in the cleans ... how about translation?
> 
> edit. mh so otaku had trans excluice first but BR stole it and Otaku was planning to drop it? so did they drop it after ch11?



Black Rock scans are a little better overall imo. OC scans said they're dropping it unless they can find a Japanese translator, which is unlikely. If they find one, they will continue it. Just have to settle for BR scans for now, which is currently on chapter 7. Lets just hope they'll catch up soon.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 5, 2011)

Dat girl hot as heck...gonna try just for that.


----------



## haegar (Aug 5, 2011)

oke BR it is. thx


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 5, 2011)

haegar said:


> oke BR it is. thx



Don't forget to read chapters 8-11 from OC scans though, unless you just going to wait for BR scans to catch up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok I am in chapter 7 and this is real good. The art style is superb and almost match Dark Air art style, the story is real interesting. This Manga is a keeper.


----------



## haegar (Aug 5, 2011)

ch1,2 were a great start, ch 3 was magnificent.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2011)

need to read this


----------



## haegar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm up to chapter 8. Jeeez I thought the little story about blue and black flags from ch 3 was badass -but what happens it that city ... 

*JEEEEZ THIS IS SO FUCK AWESOME !!!!*
my current fav together with claymore and shingeki no kyoujin 


edit: aaand I'm through with it as far as there is to read. Well, great that ch11 ends this sorta arc and there is no cliffhanger to suffer from 

*begins infinite re-read cycle till next chap release*


----------



## willyvereb (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, I guess I can give this manga a try.


----------



## haegar (Aug 6, 2011)

set I use elsewhere, if anybody wants to use here feel free to use and edit text as you see fit...


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2011)

should be claremore fans etc


----------



## haegar (Aug 6, 2011)

well I made it FOR some claymore fans


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2011)

are there any more raws?


----------



## haegar (Aug 7, 2011)

hmm. so do I raw spoiler myself on next arc or not? hard decission ...


----------



## Muk (Aug 7, 2011)

i did it was worth it


----------



## haegar (Aug 7, 2011)

hmpf. oh well.- will prly give it a look later tonight - from a certain vantage  point one might say with this art, text is not needed as such anyways


----------



## haegar (Aug 7, 2011)

Muk said:


> i did it was worth it



oh boy, that it was 

lookin forward to the next chapters 

they better hurry with catching up since they put otaku outa buisiness


----------



## haegar (Aug 7, 2011)

waaaait a moment ! 

you repped me 2 days ago for suggesting you follow Nightwish's sig to this thread. NOW, more than 48 hours later you are "downloading"  ...and yet have the audacity to say "it worked perfectly" ?? 

 you sir, are so bored it slowed you down 


ah anyways, have fun


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 7, 2011)

But I got it done, right? 
Procrastination is like my trademark.


----------



## haegar (Aug 7, 2011)

it is a good one, as trademarks go ...

keep up the hard work


----------



## _Claire_ (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn, I was lookiing for a new manga to get into, and this fit the profile perfectly!  I loved it, and can't wait for chap 12!  Thanks to Haegar for turning me on to it, and Nightwish for posting the thread!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2011)

*CH 12:* Look here


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 8, 2011)

"This is how the Garon die"
Damn it, Guraaga, you're too awesome.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 8, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> "This is how the Garon die"
> Damn it, Guraaga, you're too awesome.



Indeed. Such badassery will be missed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> "This is how the Garon die"
> Damn it, Guraaga, you're too awesome.


 Great quote from him.



Spirit King said:


> Indeed. Such badassery will be missed


 yeah he will be missed.


----------



## _Claire_ (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Malvingt2 for providing the link to chap 12 - is it me or does this manga get more awesome with each chapter?  I am so jonsing for more!


----------



## haegar (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah, the 2 other raw chaps certainly look promising. And I guess it's safe to say that atm things are still being layed out, with only 3 stand alone chaps and then the first arc to delve into characters and world some more. In any case that garon species seems to be something to look forward to -  I suspect it might take some time till we get to meet his kin - but it's prly gonna be good once we get there...


----------



## NarFan (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks for posting this thread loved this manga.
and Guraaga is awesome to bad he dies


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2011)

Interesting...  NANATSUKI Kyoichi is the Author  and the Artist is PARK Joong Gi" he also worked in *Gekiryuuchi* as an artist" I checked that out because of how similar the art style of both are but in this manga his art style is superb. The two years gap made him better? if so wow. lol


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2011)

god-tier
chapter 8-14 out


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Muk said:


> amor
> chapter 8-14 out


 Thank you


Man 14 chapters already of this manga and the quality is so damn high. I hope this keep going.


----------



## NarFan (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks, not bad chapters


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 10, 2011)

I see BR Scans counter OC scans by releasing the rest of Vol. 02.  

I don't know if either has the separate chapters after 14, but I know Vol. 03 comes out on the 28th.


----------



## haegar (Aug 10, 2011)

*grudginly settles in for a prolonged wait*

I wonder what that geezer has to say other than make worthwhile propositions about Garami's dresscode


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 11, 2011)

Gotta say I really love this Manga.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 11, 2011)

Great artwork with a strong female character.... I'm in


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm actually impressed by this.

Hope this continues for a long time as IMO it has the potential to be something big.

Looking forward to future Chapters.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 15, 2011)

This is actually quite a promising Manga. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## NarFan (Aug 15, 2011)

is this manga monthly?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 15, 2011)

It's Bi-weekly.

 Comes out on the 1st & 3rd Friday of every month.


----------



## haegar (Aug 25, 2011)

btw Otaku apparently released ch 13 couple of days ago:

similar personalities and/or traits to their masters

dunno if that means they continue it or if they just finish up the volume 2 ...

it's still with some blurr overuse on some panels background, but it is less imho than in earlier chaps which for me makes it the nicer clean for this particular chap ... looks very smooth


----------



## NarFan (Sep 23, 2011)

are we going to get any chapters soon? or no one is translating this anymore


----------



## NarFan (Sep 26, 2011)

Seiko said:


> New chapters


Thanks
garami have scars all over her body but she still good looking


----------



## Muk (Sep 26, 2011)

so much to read  needs to find time for it xD


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, volume 3 was great! Dat Garami, not only is she a badass, she's a good hair stylist too. 

Souna is going to be a bamf in a few years, he's getting better. Getting kinda worried about this page though. I hope he's not talking about Garami or anything...

_*Now to wait for volume 4._


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wth? new chapters? O_o ..... Let me start reading....


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2011)

Just completed vol.3 epic just epic.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2011)

lol volume 3= epic. I can't wait for Volume 4


----------



## Scizor (Sep 27, 2011)

This looks interesting.

I think I'll check this out, soon


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 27, 2011)

Shit's getting more awesome.

Fucking Genzo "Who'd stop?"
Liked how Souna took action and hired Garami. Kid'll be a badass before we know it.


----------



## Muk (Sep 27, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Wow, volume 3 was great! Dat Garami, not only is she a badass, she's a good hair stylist too.
> 
> Souna is going to be a bamf in a few years, he's getting better. Getting kinda worried about this page though. I hope he's not talking about Garami or anything...
> 
> _*Now to wait for volume 4._



yeah i wonder who they lost


----------



## haegar (Sep 27, 2011)

Probably more like the Princess will get lost? If Garami gets lost there is no boobies  - seriously though - it's too early for the kids to handle stuff without Garami - and the Princess, she's the one that had the evil dark foreboding "Please let's the fuck not go in that forest" line, so stands to reason sh's gonna draw the trouble? Maybe cause of her hinted spiritual abilities like when she could sense Suna who was invisible to the rest? Also, her taggin along makes things a bit more complicated, it would be easier to focus on Suna's development if she's out of the picture for some time? And it would kinda make plotsense to set up another goal for him other than "revenge"? Like "Save the Princess I accidentally lost in an vampire infested forest"?! 

So vague pointless specualtion at this stage would be
A) the vampire lady is a bitch, after realising what the Princess is she doublecrosses them and takes her away...
B)little twist incoming, the sexy vampire onee-san is actually a "good" monster(Well, she prly could be if she'd loose that laughable hairdo and clothes ) - but her yet unrevealed antagonist she needs the silver blade for will  refuse to be dealt with and Garami and Co get entangled in some internal vampire skirmish cause that person takes the princess for them helping the vampire lady to a silver blade...

edit. anyways, baka me... 


so that would be Gilbert Gilman stealing the Princess, who accidentally happens to know that name ...

hmm.. yeah, I think the vampire lady wants to file a divorce with the silver blade... just a feeling


----------



## Rene (Sep 27, 2011)

Just recently picked it up and it was a really enjoyable read up until now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Man lately I had some great read with mangas & Manhwas ;Shingeki no Kyojin,Sugar Dark,Dark Air,Vinland Saga,Happy!,Boootom! and this.


----------



## Zetlad (Sep 28, 2011)

Gotta say, I have quite high hopes for this manga now. I just finished volume three and holy fuck I want more. A lot of potential in this series. I just hope the writer doesn't blow his load to soon with the supernatural elements and Garami looking for w/e story line but he seems to be handling it well so far.

Btw thanks Malvingt2, now I've got a few new series to check out, Sugar Dark is interesting so far


----------



## _Claire_ (Sep 29, 2011)

I want more!!  I srly am addicted to this one!  This is right up there with Claymore and Berserk as a top fave.


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 29, 2011)

I like this manhwa quite a lot. I've been seeing quite a lot of amazing korean mahwa recently. Tower of god, breaker, etc. The arms peddler is top notch stuff, garami is so dignified and cool. Souna has his moments and he has a lot of potential to be badass. Just the way Garami trusts him to be competent says a lot about her faith in him. 

Also anyone remember the line Garami uttered, "Only real men can flirt with me?" She is totally training Souna to be a man of her type


----------



## DotAChampion (Sep 30, 2011)

No man, Shouna x the princess and Garami x a super cool guy will the bad@ss awsome.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 30, 2011)

She'll get herself a Garon.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 30, 2011)

Introduce a "cool" guy so he can overshadow Souna progress and growth? pass.

Introduce a "cool" guy to take away some of the badass moments from Garami and pair him up with her just because? Double Pass.


----------



## DotAChampion (Sep 30, 2011)

Garami with Souna, a version 2 of Koruhime? Ultra pass.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 30, 2011)

DotAChampion said:


> Garami with Souna, a version 2 of Koruhime? Ultra pass.



Who said anything about that. 

Kurohime  was garbage. This manga doesn't need any pairings at all really.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2011)

We just need badassery, who needs pairings here?


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 1, 2011)

I was thinking along the lines of Souna becoming a pimp like Koinzell from Ubel Blatt. He's not annoying as Raki from Claymore and I would love to see Souna become competent enough to back up Garami for real. 

As it is, I don't like the princess at the moment. She's pretty much deadweight. Her resolve was admirable, but what weapon is she going to be specializing in? Revolvers? Eh.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 2, 2012)

*Volume: 04 Raw*


----------



## _Claire_ (Feb 3, 2012)

*EPIC!!!*  The art is the best I've ever seen. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 But what happens after Garami gets that super power-up from the sword?  What happened to the Princess? It's like a part was skipped or something. 




Ah, that was a good Kiba fix!


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes! Things _do_ come to those who wait!


----------



## Psi Factor (Feb 5, 2012)

Finally! I had  tabs on this thread for over a month.:WOW


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2012)

up to 22 is out

Chapter 79


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 21, 2012)

Aww man...

Less of foxboy with jesus complex but more of this plzu.

I hate it when great manga like this update so slowly.


----------



## haegar (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah, I thought so too, but it has been soo vey long I cannot properly remember what I read and of what I only had seen the raw...


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 25, 2012)

*Volume 4 fully translated*


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 26, 2012)

Not enough, not nearly enough.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 26, 2012)

I need moar. 

So many questions that need answering.


----------



## haegar (Feb 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So she's at the very least undead, if not half demon or something like that? I wonder if it is just the sword that did that to her, or if at some time back she had the book and it is the book that has to do with her living so long. Also, there is her necromancer nemesis. Wouldn't be surprised if that woman goes back as far as she does. Man she sure looked badass with those tatoos the sword gave her. I wonder if Souna noticed the bounty hunter saying that she isn't human. He already noticed her sword is "weird" ...

what an awesome volume, and now back to months of waiting...*sigh*

also, so far I thought the old pervert guy was the founder of the arms peddlers guild. now I am not so sure. Could it be that garami goes back to the old civilization? maybe she was the one who founded the guild? I am very confused.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 26, 2012)

For fucks sake this keeps getting better and better.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 26, 2012)

Damn!!! The only thing I hate of this manga is that it only gives you enough to want more and more and more!! and then...you have to wait a lot!!


----------



## Muk (Feb 26, 2012)

anyone got vol 5 raw? i wanna know how the arc ends


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't think volume 5 is even out yet. Volume 4 raw appeared only three weeks ago, so we have a long wait unless people start buying the magazine and start scanning the chapters separately. 

I only have chapter 35 and some colored pages, that's it. Chapter 35 is yet another cliffhanger with the arc coming to an end it seems.


----------



## NarFan (Feb 27, 2012)

Is there a Way to buy the Magazine digital outside Japan?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 27, 2012)

That fucking Page.

Man,I have always been a fan of Garami since I started reading but this takes the top for me.

Chick is majorly badass, no matter what she is.

I expect her to go apeshit next chapter, do it girl!


----------



## haegar (Feb 27, 2012)

yeah it's awesome. I wanted to make a sig but I lack skill and also I feel with that size and quality it's useless to try get it into 550x500  - sadly it ends up lookin shitty -.-


----------



## hellosquared (Feb 29, 2012)

I spread this volume out over several days. It was so good. I just love Garami so much and it helps the art is so good too. I just spend like a few minutes on each page admiring the art and Garami's wonderful "character design"


----------



## Nao (May 5, 2012)

Really awesome manga! How long does it normally take before the next release comes out?


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 14, 2012)

Chapter 31 - 42 chinese with colour pages.






HOLY SHIT!!



Next volume is out in November.


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 14, 2012)

that was so sexy


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 14, 2012)

I really ought to reread the last arc. I've forgotten wtf happened.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2012)

it?s been so long, hope the english scan is out soon


----------



## haegar (Sep 14, 2012)

*eagerly waiting*

dat garami


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2012)

I just found this. It's really good and interesting. Why has it not been updated?


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I just found this. It's really good and interesting. Why has it not been updated?



Wish I knew.
IMO one of the best Manga currently, but just like you said it needs to be updated more frequently.

Its a shame when quality like this just gets no attention from groups.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2012)

I think they wait for the volumes to come out before starting the translation if its like that i think i understand why the delay in these releases


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2012)

idk man. It hasn't been translated since February.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 22, 2012)

In a way, it's nice to read everything that's going on back-to-back, but it also makes me forget the story. It's sort of a 50/50 method.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 25, 2013)

Chaper 31 - 39 have been translated:
 Hitsu 

Garami, just what the fuck are you!?

Though I really have a hunch especially with Reid.


----------



## hellosquared (Feb 25, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Chaper 31 - 39 have been translated:
> it's his greatest flaw pre-skip.
> 
> Garami, just what the fuck are you!?
> ...



THANK YOU! THANK YOU!

Oh and I have a theory of what Garami is too, she's the hottest badass in all of manga.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 25, 2013)

No wonder why everybody stopped posting in here. 

I noticed the best mangas are the ones that take the longest to come out and they usually come by vol. instead of chapter by chapter.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 12, 2013)

This manga is far ahead than whats been released so far... probably 2 volumes.


----------



## haegar (Mar 12, 2013)

yeah sucks, though then again it feels like christmas when the next volume gets translated. except for last volume which to me felt like the worst so far. I dunno, I maybe expected too much of it but somehow it didnt impress me as much as what I read so far...I mean, what was the point of the whole vampire arc other than giving garami a chance to show off some unnatural powers? Well, ok, the book, seems she is on the hunt for some dark things she'd rather see destroyed...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey check this out, these are small spoilers from vol.6

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed




*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed




*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed




*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed




Don't ask me when vol.6 is coming because I do not know. But, it looks like it came out long ago and I mean long ago.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 13, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> Hey check this out, these are small spoilers from vol.6
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




^ Pics not working.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 17, 2013)

Chapter 40 is out:
comics


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2013)

I someone actually scanning this now?

About fucking time.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm guessing the new guy will be Garami's love interest. If not then he's fodder to die. I bet he's also one of the kids Garami took along with her.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 17, 2013)

Kirito said:


> *I'm guessing the new guy will be Garami's love interest*. If not then he's fodder to die. I bet he's also one of the kids Garami took along with her.



No, I doubt that..... Garami doesn't even seem interested in the guy. But, the last part you said has got me thinking now.


----------



## rajin (Dec 10, 2013)

*41 and 42 released
Wu Geng vs. Bai Lian spread
Wu Geng vs. Bai Lian spread*


----------



## haegar (Dec 13, 2013)

I've had it on hold for half a year or so due to that sad fact but I'll prly treat myself what came out since I put it on break over xmas, much lookin forward to it


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 13, 2013)

Man, I'd completely forgotten about this. Really need to get back to it. Or better yet, start from scratch.


----------



## haegar (Dec 19, 2013)

somebody go take one for the team and translate all that over xmas holidays


----------



## Nao (Jan 17, 2014)

Chapter 47 "Street of Sacrifice II" is translated

Ch.106


----------

